# Earth, Water and Air animals game



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

So, this is a game I was taught while I was studying in the university.
One person says an environment (Earth, water, air) and the next one must say an animal from that environment and say an environment for the next person to answer.
For example:
Person 1 : Earth
Person 2 : Lion. Water!
Person 3 : Clown fish. Air!
Person 4 : Butterfly. Water!
And so on, I guess it can be funny or interesting, I hope a lot of you guys cheer up and participate from this. :wink2:

I'll start:
*Earth!*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Worm. Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish

Air


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hawk, Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shark

Earth


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Tortoise

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fly

Water


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Axolotl.

Earth.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggot

Air


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Moth

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus 

Earth


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sneezing Monkey

Air


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Condor.

Water!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

platypus

air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito 

Water


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

mudskipper

earth


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Deer!

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus

Earth


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Mole

How about snow


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

... Air


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Falcon

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jellyfish

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Albatross

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blobfish

Earth


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Hyena 

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito 

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Wolverine

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bug

Air


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Space Whale

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skunk

Water


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Bufeo

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moth

Water


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Portuguese man o' war

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slug

Air


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sparrow

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spider 

Air


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Vampire bat

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Turtle 

Earth


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Dung beetle

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasp

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sloth

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Whale Shark

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hedgehog

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito 

Water


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Flying fish

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gopher

Air


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Sleeper shark

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ant

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Sea Horse

Air


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

The Wright brothers

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinosaur 

Water


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Sea Otter

Air


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pelican

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bird

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Wasp


Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolphin

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Spider Monkey

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dragon

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Caracal

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bee

Water


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Stingray 

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grasshopper 

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Squid

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bird

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Laughing Gull

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cricket 

Water


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Carp

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moth

Earth


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Common house cat

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Squid

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Meerkat

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eagle

Water


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Beaver

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banana slug

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Peregrine Falcon

Water


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Seahorse

Earth


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mole 

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Starfish

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Armadillo

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seagull

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Orca (Killer Whale)

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rat

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Great Horned Owl

Water


----------



## acuncic (Dec 3, 2017)

Dolphin

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mice

Water


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

Fish

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Squirrel

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Hummingbird

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jellyfish

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moth

Air


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Pterosaur

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Snake

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Tortoise

Air


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Vulture

Earth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frog

Air


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Woodpecker

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Beluga

Air


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

skydiver

water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Barracuda

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggot

Water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nematodes 

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Swallow

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shark

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Komodo Dragon

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whale 

Air


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dragonfly

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Rattlesnake

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blobfish

Air


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pigeon

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slug

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Fox

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fly

Water


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Jellyfish 

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Groundhog 

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Tree frog

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shark

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Antelope

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito 

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Deer

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orca

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Giraffe 

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasp

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Eel

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lemur

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dragon

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Tasmanian devil

Water

Dragon, really?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Seahorse.

Water.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swordfish

Earth


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Tapir

Air


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Raven

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clam

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Mockingbird

Earth


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Emu

Water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sea star

Fire Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Goose

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hippo

Air


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Mosquito

Water


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Shark

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito 

Earth


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Komodo dragon

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish

Air


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Turkey Vulture

Water


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Orca

Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worm

Water


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dragonfly

Earth


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Dragonfly
> 
> Earth


(dragonflies spend more time in water as nymphs then when they have their wings as adults)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Piglets 

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish

Air


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Pidgeotto. 

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus 

Earth


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Horse

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pigeon 

Water


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Eel

Earth


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Rabbit

Air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fly

Earth


----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)

Centipede

Water


----------

